# Chicks



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Hello all,thank you for your advise on chicks or eggs,we are visiting a hatchery for hybrid chicks tomorrow,is there anything we should ask,or watch out for? We're very excited but want to do this properly,so that it runs smoothly for the little additions,look forward to your reply,this forum is fab


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You couls ask if they've ever had any heath issues with their flock. Are they up to date on any testing that needs to be done, I dont know about where you are but in Wisconsin (US) flocks need to be NPIP tested yearly. I would ask to see the adults so you can see what condition they are in, and it wouldn't hurt to see their pens so see how clean they keep things.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Only thing I would add is bring an extra pair of shoes. Not sure if you have chickens already or not, but bio security is a major for us here. Sanitize them prior to bringing them with. Before you get out of your vehicle, slip the clean ones on. When you're ready to leave, jump out of those shoes and put your regular shoes on in your vehicle. You don't want to give them any sickness, and you don't want to carry home anything either.


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone ill be visiting today at 12,photos to follow,I'm sure they will be very cute


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Make sure to ask about vaccinations. I always forgot and would have to call them afterwords.


----------



## CasbonCottage (May 10, 2013)

Hello

I just became a certified PT blood tester for my state. During the class our state poultry vet talked about how Mareks is becoming more prevalent and she is seeing it more often then before. She recommends having new chicks vaccinated for it if you can.


----------

